# Books on Jehovah's Witnesses & Mormons



## Mathetes (May 9, 2012)

Any suggestions? I picked up "Mormonism Explained" by Andrew Jackson (not the seventh president of the US, sadly). It seems to be tricky finding reliable material on these guys, any help would be appreciated!


----------



## AThornquist (May 9, 2012)

Check out James White's books on Mormonism. Excellent stuff there.


----------



## Mathetes (May 9, 2012)

Hm, I thought "Letters to a Mormon Elder" was out of print but apparently not. Thanks!


----------

